# Seiko 8222-7000 Help Needed



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Hello, I've had this post on 'Tinkerers' but have had no replies so I'll try on here-Would anyone know how to remove the winder on a 70's Seiko 8222-7000 ? I know its a quartz,but I did think I would find a lever or a 'button' to press down on.But I can only see lots of tiny screws.

For those interested,my relume career is about to start. (Watch out Bry) !!!!


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

http://uhrforum.de/seiko-8222a-krone-entfernen-t48323


----------

